# How many of you WUSSIES wear gloves to tape?



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wondering how many of you wussies wear gloves to tape?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

:blink: 
Only time I'll pull out a glove is to slap the pansies that wear gloves to tape in the face! :jester:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Whatever you want to call it I wear gloves ALL the time when I'm taping, running a box, sanding, it don't matter. I don't care what ya say but that aluminum, hot mud, mud, dust, water, it all eats my hands up. I put on bullnose all day and my hands are feeling it and as soon as I get to work in the morning guess what I'm doing? That's right, putting on gloves and loving it and don't care who knows it. So slap me if ya must!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mountain man said:


> whatever you want to call it i wear gloves all the time when i'm taping, running a box, sanding, it don't matter. I don't care what ya say but that aluminum, hot mud, mud, dust, water, it all eats my hands up. I put on bullnose all day and my hands are feeling it and as soon as i get to work in the morning guess what i'm doing? That's right, putting on gloves and loving it and don't care who knows it. So slap me if ya must!!!











Hahaha! It's all good man. 
We're just razzing ya.
We're pulling 2buck's, trying to stir sh!t up! :yes:

If I had little feminine hands I'd be wearing gloves too! :jester:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Far from feminine, but my hands feel much better after a day of wearing gloves!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> Far from feminine, but my hands feel much better after a day of wearing gloves!


I bet!
It must be a relief when you get home and kick off your high-heels too eh? :whistling2:


Hahaha! 
Sorry man. Couldn't resist. Needed one more poke at ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Pretty funny, but I'm sure you'd be able to tell the difference between my size 11 Georgia boots and a pair of high heels if ya had em up your ___!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Damb pt you better ease up seems you got mountainmans panties in a bunch:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> Pretty funny, but I'm sure you'd be able to tell the difference between my size 11 Georgia boots and a pair of high heels if ya had em up your ___!!!


Size 11!? I didn't know Justin Bieber made a line of kids shoes :jester:



sdrdrywall said:


> Damb pt you better ease up seems you got mountainmans panties in a bunch:whistling2:


Hehe...I see what you did there! Panties....:laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lIKE WEARING A CONDOM!!! Can't get a good feel of things!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> lIKE WEARING A CONDOM!!! Can't get a good feel of things!!


Condoms are like guns.
I rather have one and not need it, than need it and not have one. :yes:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> lIKE WEARING A CONDOM!!! Can't get a good feel of things!!


2buck showed me these...works good between the sheeps:whistling2:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I started wearing gloves this year to tape. I like them !!! Makes my taping go faster, and my clothes stay cleaner, because I'm not continuously washing the mud off my hands, or wiping them on my clothes.:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You've got to respect these guys wearing gloves. See, when they get "intimate" with themselves, it's with nice soft hands........not the scratchy, cracked, calloused meat thumpers the rest of us have to deal with.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> You've got to respect these guys wearing gloves. See, when they get "intimate" with themselves, it's with nice soft hands........not the scratchy, cracked, calloused meat thumpers the rest of us have to deal with.


:lol: :laughing:
Calloused meat thumpers?!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

i wear gloves, and a size 18 boot as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I where gloves sometimes:yes:

Mostly in the spring or the fall, when the builders are too cheap to turn on the heat...

Those machines can get cold on your hands in the great white North


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I where gloves sometimes:yes:
> 
> Mostly in the spring or the fall, when the builders are too cheap to turn on the heat...
> 
> Those machines can get cold on your hands in the great white North


 
WUSSIE :laughing:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Just wondering how many of you wussies wear gloves to tape?


All the time when running Ames tools. Have you ever heard of aluminum poisoning, not good!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> WUSSIE :laughing:


Sucky baby:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> WUSSIE :laughing:


Guess you armatures can't keep up with us professionals who need Racing gloves b/c we need protection from the high speeds we run our tools at:yes:

Back in my younger days, when I loved to run the zook, I wore a glove on my right hand (finger hand). when that glove came out, and I put it on my hand,,, it meant,,,,,,"let the races begin:thumbup:"


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got john lumans dvds when i started on the tools, He had those white gloves with black dots in the palms on, I thought i would try it, It wasnt to bad, Goes quite well, Good in winter (Hardly a winter by your guys standards) But i dont go for em anymore, Hot hands are annoying but mountainman has a point, Your hands are much better for wearing gloves.

How the hell could you run the tools in your winters without gloves?? Reminds me of that scene in dumb and dumber when he licked the ski lift and got his tounge stuck :blink:


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't wear gloves when taping only when framing metal studs. Then again my wife is good to me so I have need my peter pounders to be soft and supple for a while....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

i wear a rubber glove on left hand when taping, it only makes sense.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I wear gloves when taping.

My guys never saw a taper wear gloves before working for me. They're from Nanaimo as well. I guess I know where all the glove haters come from.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> You've got to respect these guys wearing gloves. See, when they get "intimate" with themselves, it's with nice soft hands........not the scratchy, cracked, calloused meat thumpers the rest of us have to deal with.


 
I have a girlfriend for that.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Gloves. Cmon Throw a tampon in. Put your period panties on and get to work.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

cazna said:


> I got john lumans dvds when i started on the tools, He had those white gloves with black dots in the palms on, I thought i would try it, It wasnt to bad, Goes quite well, Good in winter (Hardly a winter by your guys standards) But i dont go for em anymore, Hot hands are annoying but mountainman has a point, Your hands are much better for wearing gloves.
> 
> How the hell could you run the tools in your winters without gloves?? Reminds me of that scene in dumb and dumber when he licked the ski lift and got his tounge stuck :blink:


 I've got those John Luman dvds does anyone know him ? is he on this site? just curious.:blink:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

gordie said:


> I've got those John Luman dvds does anyone know him ? is he on this site? just curious.:blink:


 
He was here a couple years back. Can't recall his user name.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

gordie said:


> I've got those John Luman dvds does anyone know him ? is he on this site? just curious.:blink:


1wallboardsman


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

left hand when I use the banjo


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Condoms are like guns.
> I rather have one and not need it, than need it and not have one. :yes:


 pva was a great flick


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I have a girlfriend for that.


 so you are lucky for now, show off


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> so you are lucky for now, show off


 But....She's out with her girlfriend right now...and he's home alone ,,,but not really alone:whistling2: He has us to torture...:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gordie said:


> I've got those John Luman dvds does anyone know him ? is he on this site? just curious.:blink:


He was, some time ago. Some people posted here that they had issues with him and his company not shipping what they'd ordered for tools - replacing one brand with another - or not shipping the tools at all. Maybe he's stayed away in part because of that(?)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> He was, some time ago. Some people posted here that they had issues with him and his company not shipping what they'd ordered for tools - replacing one brand with another - or not shipping the tools at all. Maybe he's stayed away in part because of that(?)


 From what i've gathered on you tube...Not many care for him.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am a newbie with the zooka as most on here know. I seem to need a glove on my left hand otherwise I get cuts from the paper tape.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

gazman said:


> I am a newbie with the zooka as most on here know. I seem to need a glove on my left hand otherwise I get cuts from the paper tape.


What you need to do is put your tape on the roller the opposite direction of the way you have it now to avoid getting cut by the tape.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> What you need to do is put your tape on the roller the opposite direction of the way you have it now to avoid getting cut by the tape.


I said that once and everyone shot me down for saying it

It's like a roll of toilet paper, the over the top or the under argument.
I run with my left hand on the cutter, so the roll goes over the top. 2bjr runs with his right hand on the cutter, so his roll goes under (feeds from bottom)

Tell me what hand you keep on the cutter Gazzy, I will post a pic for you tomorrow.

Can't do it tonight, Zook is in daughters bedroom, and she has to share the bed with it so......:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Rick, I run it like yourself left hand on the cutter. While I am at it. When you are running wall flats does it make any difference which side of the wheel touches the sheet? Does it make any difference when wiping?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Thanks Rick, I run it like yourself left hand on the cutter. While I am at it. When you are running wall flats does it make any difference which side of the wheel touches the sheet? Does it make any difference when wiping?


Some folk run 1 wheel or the other Gaz! It wont matter! Me i run both on the walls but only 1 on ceilings! Or u get covered in sh*t!:thumbsup:
Hows that new gun going? Old 1 still alive?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Vanman, the old gun is still alive. I striped her down since I have the new one, I figured that if I spend about $90 she will be like new. The new gun is sweet, I ran her for the first time yesterday. I spoke with the former owner and he reckons it has only been used 4 times. And going by the condition I believe it. He had a few blokes working for him and got it because one of them wanted to run a gun. Did four jobs then left, so the gun has been in his shed for 3 years. Big win for me.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Gday Vanman, the old gun is still alive. I striped her down since I have the new one, I figured that if I spend about $90 she will be like new. The new gun is sweet, I ran her for the first time yesterday. I spoke with the former owner and he reckons it has only been used 4 times. And going by the condition I believe it. He had a few blokes working for him and got it because one of them wanted to run a gun. Did four jobs then left, so the gun has been in his shed for 3 years. Big win for me.


U will b as bad as me soon Gaz!! Tool whore!!:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Reckon I may have you covered Richie. I hang as well so there all of those tools. As well as nail gun, power saws, drop saws, electric plane, laser level, well the list goes on.:yes: I have got it real bad.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I said that once and everyone shot me down for saying it
> 
> It's like a roll of toilet paper, the over the top or the under argument.
> I run with my left hand on the cutter, so the roll goes over the top. 2bjr runs with his right hand on the cutter, so his roll goes under (feeds from bottom)
> ...


Gday 2Buck, have you got a pic for me? Thanks in advance. Cheers Gaz.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Thanks Rick, I run it like yourself left hand on the cutter. While I am at it. When you are running wall flats does it make any difference which side of the wheel touches the sheet? Does it make any difference when wiping?


What Vanman said,,, but to add to it, if your doing a horizontal tape thats 7 feet or higher (over 2m) you should pay attention a bit on the wiping, just wipe up wards a bit. same with very low tapes,,,common sense really



gazman said:


> Gday 2Buck, have you got a pic for me? Thanks in advance. Cheers Gaz.



Post #3 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/

Thought I explained it before, guess my memory is not going .......yet:whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

:drink:


2buckcanuck said:


> What Vanman said,,, but to add to it, if your doing a horizontal tape thats 7 feet or higher (over 2m) you should pay attention a bit on the wiping, just wipe up wards a bit. same with very low tapes,,,common sense really is two bucks 16 bits or one past the legal limit ? just me and my canada mist wondering ?
> :drink:
> 
> 
> ...


----------

